# Post your classes!



## Waffles (Aug 26, 2010)

What classes are YOU taking?
Senior Year of High School:
-AP Calculus
-AP Biology
-Short Stories
-Spanish 7/8
-Economics


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

First year at college:
-English 90
-Intro to multimedia Design


----------



## The DK (Aug 26, 2010)

spanish 7/8, we only have up to 5 here


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

Lazy 101
Advanced Assholery
Sex ed


----------



## Ratte (Aug 26, 2010)

A bunch of useless shit.


----------



## Ames (Aug 26, 2010)

Ratte said:


> A bunch of useless shit.


 
Pretty much this.

Fucking GE courses...


----------



## Ratte (Aug 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> Fucking GE courses...


 
I applied for AP biology, ancient history, college algebra, and trigonometry as college courses.  I bet I'm not getting into any of them, either.  I'm probably going to be stuck with a mess of other garbage to fill my schedule.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 26, 2010)

-Mage


----------



## Jude (Aug 26, 2010)

Sophomore year of High School, I got:

American History Honors
Music Appreciation
Chorus 2
Chemistry Honors
English 2 Honors
Latin 1
Algebra 2 Honors


----------



## Riley (Aug 26, 2010)

Intermediate Algebra
History of Western Civilizations
Basic Nutrition
English

I'm going to learn how to design videogames!  Somehow.


----------



## Cam (Aug 26, 2010)

Algebra II
English 11
World history III
Botony I

dont know my EC classes yet


----------



## Oovie (Aug 26, 2010)

I needed to take some prerequisite for a Linux/Unix intro class I want to take in the Spring, and an Art class to fill some spaces I need. Just basic filler classes I'm getting out of the way this Fall.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior/11th for the first trimester.
-Algebra II
-Biology
-German I
-MCJROTC III
-U.S. History


----------



## Beltbuster (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior year and I am in this academy called STEM (Science Technology Engineering Mathematics)  where all of your core classes are engineering based. Plus I have classes with all of the same people whom I am friends with.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 26, 2010)

Algebra
Accounting
Computer Literacy
ProbStats for Business majors
Intro to Entrepreneurship 

Unfortunately since I switched my major late I'm taking some beginner classes. Math wasn't required for music majors (if you're thinking about being a music major, don't, unless you're music ed). I'll be in school and extra year...which is fine, college is cool.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

Digital publishing, life drawing, sculpture, technical and business writing.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 26, 2010)

Senior

AP US GOVT (This semester)

AP Macroeconomics (Next semester)

AP Statistics

AP Environmental Systems

English IV

Pharmacology

Dual-credit BIM II

Philosophy (semester)


----------



## Ratte (Aug 26, 2010)

The only classes that I know I'm going to get this year are government and writing.  I'm hoping I can get multicultural arts because I've been trying to get that class for the past three years.  I'll probably get stuck with advanced art fillers or something for part of the year like last year.

If I get bullshitted with my classes this year, I'll try to switch some shit around and graduate early.

My school doesn't think I'm smart enough to take any college-level classes, so I will more than likely not get into them.

Assholes.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 26, 2010)

Sophomore in college. Taking only 3 classes this semester, MWF.

10-10:50 - U.S. History since 1865
11-12:15 - Business Calculus
1-2:50 - Geology (Earth Interior)


----------



## Aden (Aug 26, 2010)

â€¢ Applied 3D art
â€¢ AP finding a job
â€¢ Honors chores


----------



## xiath (Aug 26, 2010)

I just started Community Collage last Monday.

I am taking it easy this semester 

English 101 and Spanish 101.  Both insanely easy.


----------



## Cam (Aug 26, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Senior
> 
> 
> Philosophy (semester)



I am incredibly jealous

I won't ever have the chance to have a philo class


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> Lazy 101
> Advanced Assholery
> Sex ed


 
I think I want to apply where you're going. :3



Ratte said:


> I applied for AP biology, ancient history, college algebra, and trigonometry as college courses.


 
Word of advice for trig. DO THE FUCKING HOMEWORK. I didn't and I barely scraped by...


As for me, Senior year HS/2nd year at college: (EXPLANATION.)
English 4
Econ/Gov't
General Physics
Advanced Golf
Intro to Flash CS5


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> I think I want to apply where you're going. :3


 
University of Unemployment, they're accepting aps now.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 27, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Word of advice for trig. DO THE FUCKING HOMEWORK. I didn't and I barely scraped by...


 
I always do my homework.

MAN I SURE CAN'T WAIT FOR THE EDUCATIONAL DISAPPOINTMENT


----------



## Asswings (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> University of Unemployment, they're accepting aps now.


I've already re-enrolled.


----------



## Karimah (Aug 27, 2010)

Freshman year of college

-Gen & Analytic Chem

-Concepts of Environmental Science

-Precalculus

And a ton of labs.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Classes this year: 
* None, I work full time ... lol


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2010)

Sophomore year of high school:

Honors English (1st semester)/English Communications (2nd semester)
Government (1st semester)/ PE (2nd semester)
Chemistry
German I
Algebra II
Band


----------



## Riv (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm taking Univ. Phys, Org. Chem, and Interactive Electronics. Overall it's going to be a very fun semester. 



Ratte said:


> I always do my homework.
> 
> MAN I SURE CAN'T WAIT FOR THE EDUCATIONAL DISAPPOINTMENT


 
I did my homework and got a B in trig... *cries*


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 27, 2010)

Philosophy.
That is all.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2010)

Poetry
Modern Irish Literature
Intro to Anthropology
French Conversation and Composition

also organ lessons


----------



## Pine (Aug 27, 2010)

1 - waking up 101
2 - shower
3 - work
4 - work
-30 min unpaid break
5 - work
6 - customer psychology
7 - work
8 - guitar jamming-ology

then I sleep and repeat everything the next day


----------



## Aetius (Aug 27, 2010)

Senior year of HS

  Ap Comparative Govt.
  Ap American Govt
  Ap Macroeconomics
  Physics
  3D Modeling
  Statistics
  British Literature


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 27, 2010)

Junior Year of College

French- Diction and Phonetics
German III
Pre-1865 American Literature
Fundamental Principles of Translation (English)
Platonic Philosophy



Willow said:


> Sophomore year of high school:
> 
> Honors English (1st semester)/English Communications (2nd semester)
> Government (1st semester)/ PE (2nd semester)
> ...


 
Auch wird die Willow einen Deutschkurs nehmen? Vielleicht wirst du gut in Deutch und wir kÃ¶nnen auf Deutsch zusammen sprechen.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 27, 2010)

MTRF- Discrete Mathematics, Intro to ECE, and Chem 1 (all 3 classes every day, an hour apiece)
W- Chem 1 lab (3 hours), Discrete math conference (1 hour), ECE Lab (3 hours)

My Wednesdays SUCK.

This is intense school.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 27, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> also organ lessons


 
DIAF. I'd give my left nut to get to learn to play a church organ.


----------



## Jw (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's an awesome junior-level college schedule. Explanations included to give an idea of what each class is like.

Pharmacology (10,000+ drugs, so little time)
OB/GYN care and Neonatal care (where babies come from, and what they do once they're here. You've not lived until you've worn an empathy pregnancy belly)
Medical/Surgical Care (Find desk top, attempt to insert head into desk top, repeat until blackout occurs)
Clinical Practicum (the death of freedom, and the grave in which it was laid to rest)
Advanced Christian Theology (questions of religion and why this course is required to graduate)

Woo!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 27, 2010)

Riv said:


> I did my homework and got a B in trig... *cries*


 
Eh, my school is a fucking joke and a waste of time.

To be honest I really don't want to know what my classes are.  If it's going to be like the last three years in high school, I'm better off just staying the fuck home.


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 27, 2010)

Second year:
C# .NET Programming
Programming Data Structures in Java (Java 2, basically)
Intercultural Communications
Calculus II


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Auch wird die Willow einen Deutschkurs nehmen? Vielleicht wirst du gut in Deutch und wir kÃ¶nnen auf Deutsch zusammen sprechen.


 :<

Well I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 27, 2010)

Willow said:


> :<
> 
> Well I haven't gotten that far yet.


I'm a bit rusty but the jist of it should be:
Willow will be taking a German course? Perhaps you'll do well in German, and we can we can speak German together.

That took way too long for me to translate, considering I took 5 years of German. >_>

Anyway, my classes (college sophomore):
Foundations in Oral Rhetoric
American History I
Logic
Religious Dimension of Life (lol religion requirement)
Intro to Psychology (I want to drop this and take the sophomore core class, but it's full, so I have to wait on some paperwork)*
*


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I'm a bit rusty but the jist of it should be:
> Willow will be taking a German course? Perhaps you'll do well in German, and we can we can speak German together.


 I kinda figured. 

Though we haven't really gotten into much, we've been doing mostly basics.


----------



## Tao (Aug 27, 2010)

Senior year of High School:
Botany
History of American Film (SNOOZEFEST)
French IV
English 12
Culinary and International Cuisine
US Government
Pre-Calculus
Business and Finance

The majority of them are actually p easy


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 27, 2010)

Sophmore year
-band
-honors biology
-geometry
-World history II AP
-advanced art
-english 10
-french IV


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, a lot of band nerds here...

</6 years on trumpet and 1 on french horn>


----------



## Tao (Aug 27, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Wow, a lot of band nerds here...
> 
> </6 years on trumpet and 1 on french horn>


 
1 year Clarinet, 2 years Bass Clarinet, 1 year Contrabass clarinet, 2 years Bari Sax, 1 year Marimba. :3


----------



## Jude (Aug 27, 2010)

Tao said:


> Senior year of High School:
> Botany
> *History of American Film (SNOOZEFEST)*
> French IV
> ...


 
Haha, I took a similar class my freshman year. It was amazing, we met up in our school auditorium and watched movies on a projector. It was my first period, so I slept every day in that class. I got around a 22% in that class, but my teacher gives out Cs to all of the students that, well, got below a C. For me, it was a great class, I wish I could take it again. I could really use an extra hour of sleep...


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2010)

Tao said:


> 1 year Clarinet, 2 years Bass Clarinet, 1 year Contrabass clarinet, 2 years Bari Sax, 1 year Marimba. :3


 6 years of trumpet, and about three months of timpani.


----------



## Tao (Aug 27, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Haha, I took a similar class my freshman year. It was amazing, we met up in our school auditorium and watched movies on a projector. It was my first period, so I slept every day in that class. I got around a 22% in that class, but my teacher gives out Cs to all of the students that, well, got below a C. For me, it was a great class, I wish I could take it again. I could really use an extra hour of sleep...


 
We watch movies for about 1 hour of the period and the other hour we just sleep. =)


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 27, 2010)

Film and Literature - Honors (lol)

Introductory Chemistry

Drawing II

Ethnic Relations in the U.S.

Class Voice III


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 27, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> I am incredibly jealous
> 
> I won't ever have the chance to have a philo class



The teacher of the class is a Randroid.

I joined it to troll him, and his merry men.


----------



## Kazoo (Aug 28, 2010)

Junior in high school here. o:

Drawing//Painting
French
Physics 2/3
Pre-calculus {{which I took last year and barely understood >_>;;}}
American Studies English Honours... wtf? Basically it's English for college freshmen, just with an unnecessarily weird name
AP US History

That's first semester. Second semester, just switch Drawing//Painting for Web//Multimedia...


----------



## Conker (Aug 28, 2010)

Thesis Proposal
Colloquium 2 (just a standard high level English course.)
Literature theory and criticism
History of the English Language
Philosophy of Religion
Ethnic bullshit or something (required to take "diversity classes")


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 28, 2010)

Almost all of you work on dull subjects that you find interest in, but do not help advancing the tech of the 21th centuary.

Do you all lack scientific thinking?


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Almost all of you work on dull subjects that you find interest in, but do not help advancing the tech of the 21th centuary.
> 
> Do you all lack scientific thinking?


 
See bolded:



Californian_Calico said:


> English 4
> Econ/Gov't
> *General Physics*
> Advanced Golf
> Intro to Flash CS5


----------



## Conker (Aug 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Almost all of you work on dull subjects that you find interest in, but do not help advancing the tech of the 21th centuary.
> 
> Do you all lack scientific thinking?


 Started out as a major in Biology. Took two semesters of that shit and said "fuck it"

The 21st Century can suck my cock for all I care :V


----------



## Xenke (Aug 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Almost all of you work on dull subjects that you find interest in, but do not help advancing the tech of the 21th centuary.
> 
> Do you all lack scientific thinking?


 
Chem/Intro to Electrical Engineering/Discrete Mathematics

All I DO is science. :V


----------



## Waffles (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm planning on Marine Biology in college, or some Environmental sector major, but I have no clue right now :c
Oh, and my bio workbook is HURRR.
The questions are like "if the atomic mass of a hydrogen atom is 1, how many protons does it have"
GEE, I WONDER. And it's more chem then bio >_>


----------



## Alstor (Aug 28, 2010)

Aw geez. Some kid is posting now. :V

Sophomore year in a private high school.

Honors Biology and Honors Biology Complement (1st semester)
Modern Asia/Speech
U.S. Literature
Spanish I
Computer Applications/ PE II
Honors Algebra II with Trigonometry
Theology
Honors Pre-Calculus (2nd semester)


----------



## Willow (Aug 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Aw geez. Some kid is posting now. :V
> 
> Sophomore year in a private high school.
> 
> ...


 Honoooooooooooorrrrrrrsssss 

My only honors class is English, because I hate math and was just under the criteria for honors bio last year.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> Honoooooooooooorrrrrrrsssss
> 
> My only honors class is English, because I hate math and was just under the criteria for honors bio last year.


 Actually, I was qualified for Honors U.S. Lit., but the counselor said that I should only take two honors classes a year. Also, Honors Algebra II with Trigonometry and Honors Pre-Calculus are combined.

Actually, at this rate, I'll get AP classes next year.


----------



## Jude (Aug 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Actually, I was qualified for Honors U.S. Lit., but the counselor said that I should only take two honors classes a year. Also, Honors Algebra II with Trigonometry and Honors Pre-Calculus are combined.
> 
> Actually, at this rate, I'll get AP classes next year.


 
I've never heard that one before. Why shouldn't you take more than two honors classes a year?


----------



## Willow (Aug 28, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I've never heard that one before. Why shouldn't you take more than two honors classes a year?


 I guess it has something to do with not overloading yourself.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> I guess it has something to do with not overloading yourself.


 That's what he said. Which was weird, since I had three honors/accelerated classes last year.


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 28, 2010)

Economics
English
Military History
Advanced Photography
Principles of Technology
Practicum in Transportation (aka Advanced Auto Tech)


----------



## Jude (Aug 28, 2010)

Willow said:


> I guess it has something to do with not overloading yourself.


 Gah, you're right. In my head I was reading it like it's a school wide policy or something.


----------



## Willow (Aug 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> That's what he said. Which was weird, since I had three honors/accelerated classes last year.


>:/

 Then again, freshman year =/= sophomore year, I dunno. 
Though it seems like I'm up until past midnight on some nights still doing homework this year.


----------



## Beach Fox (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok so I've got....*grabs schedule* AP English 12, AP Government & Politics, AP Computer Science, AP Psychology, German 2, and AP Biology....ima nerd, i know


----------



## Alstor (Aug 28, 2010)

Beach Fox said:


> Ok so I've got....*grabs schedule* AP English 12, AP Government & Politics, AP Computer Science, AP Psychology, German 2, and AP Biology....ima nerd, i know


 Wow. You'll be just fine when it's college time.


----------



## Willow (Aug 28, 2010)

Beach Fox said:


> Ok so I've got....*grabs schedule* AP English 12, AP Government & Politics, AP Computer Science, AP Psychology, German 2, and AP Biology....ima nerd, i know


 Yay another German student [that's not creepy..hopefully]


----------



## Fen Wolfyote (Aug 28, 2010)

Botany and Zoology
Applied Statistics
Writing for Discourse Communities
Ethics


----------



## Querk (Aug 28, 2010)

AP Calculus AB
Spanish II
AP World History
AP English Language/Composition
Astronomy
AP Computer Science
Physics


----------



## Kaizy (Aug 30, 2010)

Color Design
Illustration 1
History to 1865
English 2
Tai Chi


----------



## Isen (Aug 30, 2010)

New Testament Greek
Existentialism 
Theology and Medical Ethics
History of Philosophy: Ancient and Medieval
Some easy envi sci class because it's the last of my requirements for math and science courses


----------



## Bando (Aug 30, 2010)

Alstor said:


> That's what he said. Which was weird, since I had three honors/accelerated classes last year.


 
I kinda lol'd. My school's philosophy: if you aren't in all the AP classes you can be, you're doing it wrong. It's common for Juniors to take 5 AP's D:

My schedule, I'm a Junior in high school:
Computer Programming
English III
Algebra II
Spanish IV
Chemistry
Symphonic Band
Marching Band


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Aug 30, 2010)

American Government
Advanced Composition
Aerobics
Stagecraft
Dance
Hospital Internship/ROP


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 30, 2010)

Sophomore year of high school.

Classes:
Spanish III Honors
Chemistry
Civics II
Geometry
History of Religion in the USA
Drama II

Two of those classes (chemistry and geometry) should be honors but the damn scheduler lady wouldn't let me in >.<


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 30, 2010)

All these high schoolers....

*waves cane* damn kids.



CynicalCirno said:


> Almost all of you work on dull subjects that you find interest in, but do not help advancing the tech of the 21th centuary.
> 
> Do you all lack scientific thinking?



I'm taking classes to program web sites and iPhones. I'm not exactly how that will help mankind except to make a phone app that will scratch your ass for you.

Humanity's fucked anyway. Terrorists will nuke us all or we'll drown from global warming.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 30, 2010)

Mexican-American History I
College Mathematics
Spanish I
Fundamentals to Music (might drop it)
Creative Writing (might be adding that one)
Weight Training I


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2010)

Freshman:
----------
(in order)
First period: Social Skills (Special Ed shit because I have ADHD)
Second period: Computer Science I
Third period: Study Hall
Fourth period: Lunch
Fifth period: History
Sixth period: Math
Seventh period: English
Eight period: Science

Then, I have to walk two miles home... >.>


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 2, 2010)

Field Production (Essentially "Make a documentary")

Creative Writing: Nonfiction

Sports & The Law

Sports & Media Relations

American Studies Special Topic: The Films of Clint Eastwood

Gonna be a fun semester.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Grycho said:


> Then, I have to walk two miles home... >.>


 
Easy peesy.

6 hours worth of lab on Wednesday is funnnnn.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Sep 2, 2010)

Sophomore in College: 

Form in 3D 
Survey of Art I 
Technical Communication 
Fundamentals of Spanish 
Fundamentals of Spanish Lab


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Fundamentals of Spanish Lab


 
What.

"Today we are going to construct an PiÃ±ata. Make sure to write your procedure en espaÃ±ol~"

I'm confused.


----------



## Cam (Sep 2, 2010)

Botany I
Study hall
Geometry CP
English III
US History II
P.E
Civics and cultures I

and next semester ill have world war II and horticulture I


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Botany I
> Study hall
> Geometry CP
> English III
> ...


 
US history is so fucking boring.  World history is where it's at.  I kicked ass in world history in junior year.


----------



## Willow (Sep 2, 2010)

My medieval class last year was kinda boring, though I did really good in the class until it was time to name all the kings and popes. Or at least, the ones that people cared about.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> My medieval class last year was kinda boring, though I did really good in the class until it was time to name all the kings and popes. Or at least, the ones that people cared about.


 
Was never really into the medieval thing.  I liked the BC era.  Seems interesting to me, so it holds my attention.


----------



## Mattqat (Sep 3, 2010)

Senior in high school.  Doing International Baccalaureate.  Basically two years of the same classes at either higher level (HL) or standard level (SL), equal to or greater than AP level, all winding up to the exams in May.

English HL
Chemistry SL (Just 1 year, aiming for the AP test)
Mathematics HL
Spanish SL
Visual Arts SL
History of the Americas HL
Physics HL
and Theory of Knowledge.


----------



## Kommodore (Sep 3, 2010)

I am in my sophomore year in college and am currently enrolled in Organic chemistry, Calculus (first semester  ), and History of Islam. 

It has only been a few weeks but I am enjoying my classes so far. I especially like my History of Islam class. The professor is a quasi-anti-american luddite (though he claims otherwise) but he is very animated and interesting to listen to. Chem and calculus naturally have your slow speaking, monotone professors, but that is to be expected given the nature of the courses.


----------



## rcdragon (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm in my third semester of college (fall semester, year two). I'm currently taking an 18 unit schedule which consists of the following classes:

Analytic Geometry & Calculus 3 (5 units)
Introduction to Psychology (3 units)
General Chemistry 1 + lab (5 units)
Basics of Chemistry (2 units)
Music Appreciation (3 units)

This is a much more challenging schedule than I've had previously but taking this many units was the only way I can satisfy both the general education requirement and the major requirements to transfer in just two years instead of three.


----------



## Beach Fox (Sep 3, 2010)

Alstor said:
			
		

> Wow. You'll be just fine when it's college time.


ha, im just hoping to scrape by in these classes



			
				Willow said:
			
		

> Yay another German student


yep


----------



## Atrak (Sep 3, 2010)

xiath said:


> I just started Community Collage last Monday.
> 
> I am taking it easy this semester
> 
> English 101 and Spanish 101. Both insanely easy.


The easier you take it now, the harder it will be later.



cmrnmrphy said:


> I am incredibly jealous
> 
> I won't ever have the chance to have a philo class


College.



Californian_Calico said:


> Word of advice for trig. DO THE FUCKING HOMEWORK. I didn't and I barely scraped by...


 
Depends on the teacher. Mine went over the homework before we even turned it in, so I just did it then. I never did homework, for _any_ classes.

My classes, Sophmore year of college:

~History of Graphic Design
~Art History
~Philosophy
~Graphic Design I
~Calculus II
~Intro to Technology

Total: 19 hours.

Oh, and Bando..._Algebra II?_

My old high school's philosophy was cater to the majority, which were idiots at my school.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

First semester Sophomore year, College

English 102 (took 101 for an easy A first semester last year, wanted the same professor so I didn't take 102 the next semester)
2D Design
Microeconomics (because economics 101 was fun)
Ethics (because I'm not an altruist)

Second semester...  unknown.  probably going to take philosophy, because i've already taken logic and I will have taken ethics...  but other than that, unsure.

I was an idiot and took calculus twice in high school (IB math SL year 1 followed by AP calc because the IB math didn't give college credit) and once in my freshman year (missed the damn AP test), even though it's not required for my major...  now i'm going easy on my brain.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

Mattqat said:


> Senior in high school.  Doing International Baccalaureate.  Basically two years of the same classes at either higher level (HL) or standard level (SL), equal to or greater than AP level, all winding up to the exams in May.
> 
> English HL
> Chemistry SL (Just 1 year, aiming for the AP test)
> ...


 God I hated IB classes, and I didn't take a full IB schedule because that wouldn't allow me to take Japanese (which I asked about several times, and they wouldn't change their position...  then later I find out they let 2 girls take it as an IB class, but never told me about it.  FML...  not to mention, there wasn't any more information to gain in the IB classes at my school [they just started offering IB classes when I got in]  than there was taking regular classes...  they just made you teach yourself.  [which is probably not how the program is supposed to work, but that was my experience])


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 3, 2010)

Archaeology 201
Biology 205-01
Canadian Studies 201
Communications Studies 201
Linguistics 201-02

I am very excited.

Next semester is when I have my history classes. Shit's gonna go down.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> US history is so fucking boring.  World history is where it's at.  I kicked ass in world history in junior year.


 
Not boring if it's taught correctly, and it never is.  You need to research that stuff on your own, and think "Shit, why didn't they teach this?  It's actually relevant..."


----------



## Random_Observer (Sep 4, 2010)

Custom class

Race: Imperial
Birthsign: Steed
Specialization: Combat
Attributes: Strength and Agility
Skills: Blade, Armorer, Heavy Armor, Alchemy, Marksman, Sneak, Block


----------



## Beach Fox (Sep 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:
			
		

> Not boring if it's taught correctly, and it never is. You need to research that stuff on your own, and think "Shit, why didn't they teach this? It's actually relevant..."


exactly  that's the reason I enjoyed AP U.S. so much, my teacher and I would get into like 30 minute discussions over one little thing...gave the rest of the class time to nap


----------



## Ratte (Sep 4, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Not boring if it's taught correctly, and it never is.  You need to research that stuff on your own, and think "Shit, why didn't they teach this?  It's actually relevant..."


 
It's boring.  I don't really care about this country's history.  It doesn't date as far as my interest level goes.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 4, 2010)

Writing
Intro to algebra
American Politics
Intro to Oceanography
Oceanography lab


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 4, 2010)

Haven't been to class in about 20 years, but I am studying up on ITIL foundations.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 4, 2010)

Ratte said:


> It's boring. I don't really care about this country's history. It doesn't date as far as my interest level goes.



History is possibly the most interesting subject in the world, Ratte.
The more you know about the past, the less you look to the future with hope... Unless of course, you figure out how to not repeat past mistakes.

We now repeat all of our mistakes due to Schools placing less emphasis on History, Psychology, and Sociology courses.


----------



## StealthBeast (Sep 4, 2010)

EMS

... That's all.

Haw haw *sips on lemonade*


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 4, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> History is possibly the most interesting subject in the world, Ratte.
> The more you know about the past, the less you look to the future with hope... Unless of course, you figure out how to not repeat past mistakes.
> 
> We now repeat all of our mistakes due to Schools placing less emphasis on History, Psychology, and Sociology courses.


 
But History keeps repeating itself. We need to give the President and his staff "The Art of War" to read, they might learn something new.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 4, 2010)

Junior Year in High School:

English 11
Algebra 2
Art 3
Oceanography
US/VA History
Some business class I forgot the name of
Forgot the other one,don't get schedules until first day of school. -_-


----------



## Waffles (Sep 4, 2010)

FFFFF I hate my AP bio class.
We have 3 7th period labs per week, and 2 of them are extra lectures. 
SERIOUSLY? She lectures so slow that we could have no labs and still be farther moving if she would just stop talking SO SLOW. Gahhh.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Sep 4, 2010)

Well just finished SERE school which had all sorts of fascinating subjects like starting a fire in the pouring rain, navigating in the woods when you can't see more than ten feet infront of you, evading capture, skinning bunnies, snaring squirrels, resisting interrogation and exploitation as a prisoner, and a bunch of other stuff which is classified so I can't mention it in passing even. 

And in two weeks I'll be starting to learn to fly the C-17, which ought to be alot more fun.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

Im gonna be switching out my civis & cultures to class to put in Music Theory I â™¥


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 4, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> But History keeps repeating itself. We need to give the President and his staff "The Art of War" to read, they might learn something new.



Personally, since it has not yet been attempted, I would wish to see the creation of a Technocracy, or a country ruled by Plato's "Philosopher Kings".


----------



## Code Red (Sep 6, 2010)

I AM MR. T AND I'M A KNIGHT ELF MOHAWK!


Real classes:
Intro to Info Tech
Programing 1
Astronomy
Comm 1
Bible: Matthew


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Im gonna be switching out my civis & cultures to class to put in Music Theory I â™¥


 
Haven't taken an actual music theory class, but from what I've seen and done in Chorus and Band, it's one of those things you'll either bomb, or do really well in, depending on how well you understand the first few lessons.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2010)

Philosophy 2
Italian 1
Data structures (C++ programming)
French 3 (Quebecois literature)
Database (SQL Plus, stuff like that)
Networking 1 (This is an hacking class, basically)
Multimedia 1 (Flash, Photoshop & a bunch of other stuff)

Barely 32 hours of class this session, this is gonna be relaxing.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 6, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> History is possibly the most interesting subject in the world, Ratte.
> The more you know about the past, the less you look to the future with hope... Unless of course, you figure out how to not repeat past mistakes.
> 
> We now repeat all of our mistakes due to Schools placing less emphasis on History, Psychology, and Sociology courses.


 
I just don't really care about US history.  I like world history better.

I still don't know my classes and I won't get my schedule until tomorrow.  If it's a bunch of horseshit I'm changing it.


----------



## Riilulu (Sep 6, 2010)

Classes for this semester include:
Math 11
English 11
PE 12 <--- Switching this soon for Soc 12
and Art 12


----------



## Slyck (Sep 6, 2010)

Well, I've been teaching myself how to shitpost.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 7, 2010)

Whelp, just got my schedule today since I had my first day of senior year.

My classes:

AP biology
Spanish 2-1
Small animal care
Minnesota history

Gonna be a fun quarter.  :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Personally, since it has not yet been attempted, I would wish to see the creation of a Technocracy, or a country ruled by Plato's "Philosopher Kings".


 
I'd take Aristotle over Plato anyway.

(and please, don't try drawing a picture of it.  I don't mean it THAT way.)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Multimedia 1 (Flash, Photoshop & a bunch of other stuff)


 
You wouldn't believe who was my teacher for multimedia 2 if I told you.  In fact, I won't tell you, because it would instantly reveal the city I live in.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Whelp, just got my schedule today since I had my first day of senior year.
> 
> My classes:
> 
> ...


 
Small animal care?  I'm actually gonna study in zoology after I'm done with computing, and it sounds totally awesome.  Also, if your biology class is like mine, you're gonna love it.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> You wouldn't believe who was my teacher for multimedia 2 if I told you.  In fact, I won't tell you, because it would instantly reveal the city I live in.


 
Unless you live in Quebec, I wouldn't know who your teacher is.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Small animal care?  I'm actually gonna study in zoology after I'm done with computing, and it sounds totally awesome.  Also, if your biology class is like mine, you're gonna love it.


 
I've been trying to get into it for a few years now, same with multicultural arts (which I still haven't gotten into god fucking dammit).


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are my classes for my 10th grade year: (with comments in parentheses)

1. English II (Wow, can this class be more perverted? I swear every time I heard my teacher read penetrate out loud I cringed becuase everyone laughed so loud she had to tell the class to shut up. Other than that. the teacher is really nice.  )

2. Geometry (Oh Mr. Asbill, can there be a name more complicated to pronounce than that?)

3. American History (Two words: yawn fest!)

3b: Homeroom with my Personal Finance teacher (I love to waste most of my time on the Internet while in HR.)

4. Biology I (I love this class because I love the way he teaches. Plus the teacher spends 20 minutes talking about the days weather with me.)

5. Graphic Design (Adobe porgrams. This is my favorite class!)

6. Personal Finance (Another nice teacher)

7. Spanish I (Wow. This class can only be summed up in two words: Epic coolness)


----------



## Cam (Sep 7, 2010)

Holy shit my music theory class is a bunch of musically retarded sophomores who try to play the drums to look badass

A girl asked me today how to use a kick pedal ._.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 7, 2010)

English Capstone: Dark Romanticism (It's really just romanticism, but people only ever think of the light fluffy Coleridge/Wordsworth romanticism)
Independent study: Philosophy thesis, working on my thesis of how morality is portrayed in the modern media, and how that coincides with theories of emotion based morality. (that's right, playing video games for class  )
Studies in Genres: Modern Drama (not so bad, the discussions are interesting.) 
Applied Ethics, (basically it's for the debate team here. you look at modern moral problems and debate if they are ethical. I like it. I love arguing the ethics of something) 

TA: Philosophy 101. (A basic metaphysics and epistemology course that I'm TAing. Nothing amazing. the professor is amazing though and is letting me teach some of the topic ideas I came up with for the syllabus)


----------



## Jude (Sep 7, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Holy shit my music theory class is a bunch of musically retarded sophomores who try to play the drums to look badass
> 
> A girl asked me today how to use a kick pedal ._.



this makes me facepalm so hard it's not even funny


----------



## Cam (Sep 7, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> this makes me facepalm so hard it's not even funny


 
Oh my god tell me about it

She told me it was too hard to hit the drums and do a kick at the same time


People.... ;~;


----------



## CaptainNico (Sep 8, 2010)

Lots of students start class this week. Of course, those are all a bunch of kiddies. High school kiddies who are gonna cause traffic mayhem for me.

Ah, I take Chemistry, Physics, Calculus, and Geology. Geology is pure hell. It's so boring. I wish it wasn't necessary to take. And I do not like being in my physics class for five hours every Thursday night. I suck at it. D=


----------



## Hakawne (Sep 8, 2010)

EMT Academy


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

4th year college

intro to writing fiction
beginning sewing
calculus
advance biotechnology


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Sep 8, 2010)

3'rd and last year of Gymnasiet.

I'm taking:

-Mathematics D*
-Mathematics E
-Discrete mathematics
-History B*
-Biology B
-Physics B**
-Operating Systems
-Psychology B*

*I'm currently taking. The others I'll be taking next term. 

**Will continue on next term.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2010)

CaptainNico said:


> Lots of students start class this week. Of course, those are all a bunch of kiddies. High school kiddies who are gonna cause traffic mayhem for me.
> 
> Ah, I take Chemistry, Physics, Calculus, and Geology. Geology is pure hell. It's so boring. I wish it wasn't necessary to take. And I do not like being in my physics class for five hours every Thursday night. I suck at it. D=


 
The first three were fun; I've never had a geology class, though.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 8, 2010)

i am so baffled by the american system!!! if someone could explain that would be useful?! here (in the civilised part of the world) im doing chemistry, biology, physics and double maths at A2 (second year of college)


----------



## Atrak (Sep 8, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> i am so baffled by the american system!!! if someone could explain that would be useful?! here (in the civilised part of the world) im doing chemistry, biology, physics and double maths at A2 (second year of college)



So just what is your major? Teaching science to high schoolers?


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 8, 2010)

major, whats a major, im english, im at college, not university, aahhh! here the school system goes primary school (ages 4-11), secondary school (ages 11-16), college (ages 16-18 ) and uni (ages 18+). im in my second year of college, doing 5 A levels in chemistry, biology, physics and double maths. can somebody please explain the american school system?! is college in america the same as uni in england?


----------



## Atrak (Sep 8, 2010)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> major, whats a major, im english, im at college, not university, aahhh! here the school system goes primary school (ages 4-11), secondary school (ages 11-16), college (ages 16-18 ) and uni (ages 18+). im in my second year of college, doing 5 A levels in chemistry, biology, physics and double maths. can somebody please explain the american school system?! is college in america the same as uni in england?


 
I have managed to decode this post. Yes, college is similar to universities there. Of course, we also have universities here, not to be confused with colleges. Your college is like a Japanese high school. Well, actually, since a lot of counties are building separate schools for the ninth grade here, our high schools are like your college as well.

You Brits probably just call them colleges so that you can sound smarter. Damn Brits.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 8, 2010)

Atrak said:


> I have managed to decode this post. Yes, college is similar to universities there. Of course, we also have universities here, not to be confused with colleges. Your college is like a Japanese high school.



sorry, im tired, annoyed and hungover 

im now even more confused.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

it goes like this:

kindergarden

primary school -first through 6th grade

junior high - 7th & 8th (sometimes 9th)

highschool - 10, 11, 12 (sometimes 9th) 

by this time you're either 17 or 18 and can go:

to college, tradeschool, university, or work.

college - usually a community thing. pretty cheap but can be crappy. 2 year degree ( associate degree)
university - 4 year degrees to PHD, can be also crappy.
tradeschool - you can actually go to starting at highschool and continue on like a college.
work - fuck.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 8, 2010)

ah, thank you for deconfusing me! our college is your high school, and your college, uni and tradeschool we call uni! i think i have it now


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

:3 yus.
most britfags get confused when we say "college level" or "college age"


----------



## Ratte (Sep 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it goes like this:
> 
> kindergarden
> 
> ...


 
Here I just use/hear the word "college" meant for both colleges and universities.  People here just end up adding the amount of years a school takes.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 yus.
> most britfags get confused when we say "college level" or "college age"


 
yeah, that would be because college level over here is the same as your "high school", which isnt as high as university. ive also heard that you guys do A levels because they look much better as they are harder then whatever other american exams you take at "high school", is that true?


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Sep 8, 2010)

i'm 23 done with collage.
My son is a freshman
AP Algebra2
AP English
Foundations of Technology
and chemistry


----------



## onyxavia (Sep 8, 2010)

First semester Senior in College:
Color Theory
Painting III
Honors Program Third Semester
Independent Study: Caricature Painting
English 306: Writing in the Arts


----------

